# PEW and Bone/BE Cream



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

They're litter mates, so they're both almost 15 weeks old 

Annabels Olive (PEW) - 57 g




































Annabels Pistachio (Bone) - 69 g


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Drool!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

cuties *squeals*


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Absoloutly gorgeous! love Pistachio's ears!


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the cream


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness what beautiful ears!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

wow they are gorgeous, good luck with them


----------

